
TeamViewer users are being hacked in bulk, and we still don’t know how - JohnTHaller
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/06/teamviewer-users-are-being-hacked-in-bulk-and-we-still-dont-know-how/
======
JohnTHaller
TeamViewer has officially blamed password reuse as the culprit. But several
postings on reddit in r/teamviewer indicate that users had long random
alphanumeric passwords generated by password managers unique to TeamViewer and
were still hacked. The hacks are often to the tune of hundreds of dollars via
PayPal with the logged-in bots scripting a quick transaction from another
source and then it being automatically paid via Chrome controlled via a
TeamViewer session. PayPal has been reversing about 1/2 of the transactions as
unauthorized when users report them but refusing to reverse about 1/2 of them.

